# 15 month old nursing at night every hour



## ahdoula (Sep 5, 2006)

So this may have been talked about before but it's new territory for me. My third child, new situation...it's always something new isn't it?

We have been more AP with her then the other two. My second co-slept from the beginning and had unrestricted night nursing as well, but by 12 months was only waking a few times a night to nurse and it was not disruptive. He quit nursing during the day before he did at night and at 22 months stopped waking up to nurse at all and was weaned.

DD #3 still nurses A LOT at night. On our best nights it is un-disruptive and she may even give me a three hour block of sleep- and when she does wake to nurse I don't really notice unless I have to pee! She will still nurse 6+ time from after the "nurse to sleep" nurse to before her "I am awake now" nurse.

But 50% of the time she nurses as much as every hour. And it is disruptive, she rolls back and forth, pops on and off, maybe even fusses on and off.

I can't say I am a fan of night weaning her, but the whole idea of night weaning is new territory for me. Like I said, DS day-weaned and we were fine nursing a couple times at night. I never thought I would have to put any kind of nursing restriction on her, and I don't want to have to.

With DD I don't feel rested when I wake up and I have become prone to throwing tantrums myself in the middle of the night when all I want to do is have her settle in so I can get some SLEEP!

So- is she one of those babies that needs nursing restrictions? Is there such a thing? Do I have to just bear it? Will she outgrow it sooner rather then later? I am just spoiled by previous babies that were better sleepers? Are my expectations unreasonable? What do you think?


----------



## natty529 (May 4, 2007)

:


----------



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

Sounds like the same situation we had. I was more AP with my 3rd, my 2nd nursed and coslept, but quit nursing at 13 months by himself when I became pregnant with #3. DC 3 always coslept too, and still does, and nursed until 28 months. But around 18 months he was nursing nonstop at night. I didnt know why and was worried that I was doing something wrong. I got some good advice on here, and decided to continue nursing him on demand, and in a couple months he was back to a regular schedule. I dont think you have to put a nursing restriction on your dd, especially if you dont want to. Hope that helps.


----------



## mom22girls (May 5, 2005)

I don't think they "get" nursing restrictions until they're a bit older (20mos?). And, then you lose that sure-fire way to settle (for at least 15 minutes...) It can be so many things. See my post in the 14 mo less than 6 hours sleep thread. I'm with you there mama.


----------



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

I went throught the same thing with my ds when he was11-12 months he would wake up 4-6 times each night, the difference was that he wasnt in our bed. He did gradually make his way permanently into it and maybe that helped partially, but I think it's just a stage they go through sometimes. It drove me mad and I was pregnant at the same time so completely exhausted, but it didn;t last too long. Maybe a couple or 3 months.
Maybe she is teething or going through some other emotional change and she needs a little extra love and comfort from you. Im sure she will ease up soon.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

At 18 months I tried to cut down night nursing. It took about a week and lots of sips of water and back rubbing, but he got it. There was some fussing but I kept repeating 'no num num's until morning'
so for us 'morning' meant certain times at first. At first it was about 2am, then he was able to go to 4am, and it stayed at 4am for a while, now its 6:30 or 7am, and that is what I call 'morning'.
I don't know if that makes sense, he didn't understand, 'when its light out' or '7am on the clock', so I was able to adjust it to where he was at.

At 15 months old, I say try it, you never know she might be ok with it, you'll never know until you try. And if it doesn't work, just re-visit in a couple months.


----------



## ahdoula (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the thoughts Mamas! She is really insistant on night time nursing right now so I guess I'll keep following her flow and see what happens. I think I just needed a pep talk!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

This was posted in a different thread. I am going to try it.

http://www.drjaygordon.com/development/ap/sleep.asp


----------



## ahdoula (Sep 5, 2006)

That is a good article, thanks! Bookmarking it for a later time....she feels too little still!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Could your baby be reverse cycling?

Kellymom also offers these tips for better sleep, but it sounds like you're doing them already! Here are some more links that might be handy, though.


----------



## PhotoMamaRebecca (Oct 15, 2008)

I tell my 15 month old that he needs to go night-night and tell him to snuggle tight when it starts to be really frequent, and he understands just fine. Of course it doesn't always work, and I can tell right away if it will or not. But it does cut down on the nursing (not waking) about 50% for us a lot of nights.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

DS is 15 mo and we go through weeks like that and then some weeks he'll go 2-3 hours in between feedings and not be disruptive.

No real suggestions...just empathy.


----------

